# Blue-ray brennen als Backup

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wegen der enormen Datenmengen überlege ich einen Blue-ray Brenner anzuschaffen. Bloß wie Brenne ich da Daten darauf?

Bloß UDF Dateisystem erzeugen, als UDF mounten und dann drauf schreiben?

Was haltet Ihr davon das als Backupmedien sowohl als Sl als auch DL Version?

G. R.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Bloß wie Brenne ich da Daten darauf? 

 

Soweit ich weiß kann Nero for Linux mit Blue-Ray umgehen und auch darauf schreiben.

----------

## musv

Auf dem Chemnitzer Linuxtag im letzten Jahr hat auch der Jörg Schilling einen Vortrag über Blu-ray gehalten. Ich würde demzufolge (und weil ich bei Google gesucht hab) mal grob davon ausgehen, dass du mit den cdrtools ebenfalls Blue-ray-Medien beschreiben kannst.

----------

## Anarcho

Die dvd+rw-tools unterstützen auch Bluray.

----------

## Tinitus

Hi,

aber was denkt Ihr über die Haltbarkeit der Sicherung?

G. R.

----------

## musv

Also die Daten-CDs, die ich vor 5 Jahren mal gebrannt hab, funktionieren fast ausnahmslos nicht mehr. Ich besitze nicht mal ein DVD-Laufwerk und schaff mir auch keins an.

----------

## Tinitus

 *musv wrote:*   

> Also die Daten-CDs, die ich vor 5 Jahren mal gebrannt hab, funktionieren fast ausnahmslos nicht mehr. Ich besitze nicht mal ein DVD-Laufwerk und schaff mir auch keins an.

 

Das kommt wohl auf die Qualität an. Habe hier CD's die mal 25 -50 DM gekostet haben. Aus den Anfangstagen Brenner 300-500 DM...die gehen immer noch. Es sollte halt mindestens 1 Jahr sicher halten. Dann ist es sowieso überlebt.

G. T.

----------

## musv

Hängt nicht nur von den CDs sondern auch vom Brenner ab. Ich hatte mir 2000 einen Philips-CD-Brenner (SCSI, 6-2-2) geholt. Das Teil konnte dann nach ca. 2-3 Jahren nur noch 1-fach statt 2-fach (krass oder?) brennen. Dann gingen nur noch bestimmte Marken an Rohlingen (vorzugsweise Traxdata, Intenso dagegen ging gar nicht). Und dann ging gar nichts mehr mit Schreiben. Immerhin konnte ich damit noch Audio-CDs abspielen. Was ich aber auch gemerkt hab: Mit dem Philips gebrannte CDs liesen sich auch schlecht in anderen Laufwerken lesen. 

Irgendwann ersetzte ich mal den Philips durch einen Plexwriter 12/10/32S. Der steckt auch heute noch in der Kiste drin. Mittlerweile bekomm ich mit diesem Teil auch langsam Probleme, wenn's um das Brennen von leicht angekratzten CDRWs geht. So funktioniert das Löschen meiner Rescue-RW nicht mehr. 

Den Hass auf CD-Laufwerke hab ich mir damals durch das CD-Rom UltraPlex 40 TS geholt. Hochgelobtes SCSI-CDRom, ich hatte 2000 so um die 220 DM bezahlt. Das Teil hatte enorme Leseprobleme mit gebrannten CDs. Ich dachte,es wäre kaputt, also tauschte ich das Ding um. Tja, das neue CD-Rom (gleiches Modell)  hatte dieselben Probleme. Nach meinem Umstieg auf Linux wollte das CD-Rom gar nicht mehr. Der Wechsel vom Dawicontrol-SCSI-Controller auf einen Adaptec brachte da Fortschritte. Und nach dem 5. oder 6. Firmware-Update war auch das CD-Rom fast benutzbar. Die einzige CD, die ich heute noch benutz, ist die sysrescue-CD, um ggfs. ein fsck.reiser4 auf der Rootpartition machen zu können. Wann ich die letzte CD gebrannt hab, weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Ist aber schon lange her. 

In Zeiten von USB-Sticks mit 32GB Speicherkapazität für 40 Euro gibt's keine Rechtfertigung mehr für die kristallinen Plastescheiben. Aus Sicht der Umweltfreundlichkeit sind CD/DVD/Bluray die reinste Verschwendung. Für das Transportieren von Daten ist der USB-Stick flexibler, schneller und vor allem kleiner. Und die Haltbarkeit hatten wir ja schon. 

Ich würde mir für Backups wahrscheinlich einfach eine 2. Festplatte holen. Ist schneller, flexibler und erscheint mir sicherer. 

Dazu kommt noch der Preisaspekt: 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000SHQLDK/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

1 Rohling mit 25 GB Kapazität 1x beschreibbar kostet hier 9,90 Euro 

http://www.powergraphic.de/product_info.php?products_id=1151&ref=6&refID=preisroboter

1 Festplatte 2 TB, externes Gehäuse: 222,50 Euro 

2 TB entspricht 80 Blueray-Rohlingen. Die Rohlinge würden bei gleicher Kapazität 792 Euro kosten. Und da ist der Brenner noch nicht mal mit eingerechnet. 

Ich glaub, mich dunkel daran erinner zu können, dass mal irgendein bedeutender Japaner (ich glaub, es war der Erfinder der CD, bin mir aber nicht sicher) zum Start von HDDVD und Blueray gemeint hat, dass die Dinger schon jetzt veraltet sind. In der Zukunft spiele sich der Datentransfer ausschließlich über das Netz ab. Ob in Zeiten der Three-Strikes-Gesetze wirklich alles übers Netz laufen wird, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber irgendwelche einmalig beschreibbare Silberscheiben werden es mit Sicherheit nicht sein.

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

die Haltbarkeit von CD/DVD hängt auch sehr stark vom Ort der Lagerung ab. Sonne und Feuchtigkeit sind wirklich nichts für die Dinger.

Man kann als Vorteil sehen, dass eine einmal erfolgreich beschriebene DVD nicht mehr aus Versehen gelöscht werden kann - sie geht halt kaputt. Auf 100 Jahre und co. würde ich bei nichts setzen. Dann gibt es sicher kein Laufwerk IDE SATA oder was auch immer nicht mehr  :Wink: 

DL ist wohl immer Fehleranfälliger weil beim wechsel zwischen den Lagen unbemerkte Fehler auftreten können. Daher empfiehlt es sich single layer zu brennen.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich hab bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen mit DLT und LTO Tapes gemacht.

Ich hab Sicherungen die 9 Jahre alt sind auf DLT Bändern (Laufwerk und Server sind von 1996). Ich glaub damals gingen 10GB drauf. Aber lesen kann ich sie noch heute.

Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen dagegen gabs mit DDS-3/4 Bändern. Die reißen gern und die Datensicherheit hängt von der Bandqualität ab (Besonders schlecht fand ich, sind Bänder von Imation).

LTO2 Bänder im Robo sind bei häufigem Gebrauch aber teilweise wuch schon nach 5 Jahren hinüber.

Bei optischen Medien finde ich immer dass das auch von der Brenngeschindigkeit abhängt. Je schneller gebrannt, desto weniger gut lesbar.

Daheim hab ich über 10 Jahre alte selbst gebrannte Audio-CDs die noch laufen.

----------

## hitachi

Diese CDs habe ich auch noch. Es werden aber weniger  :Smile:  Ich musste neulich auch mal die Linse vom CD Spieler reinigen. Vodka war ganz OK dafür  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

also muß man es einfach mal ausprobieren ....wenn die Preise noch ein wenig fallen...

G. R.

----------

## EOF

Wie wäre es mit einer externen Festplatte, oder einer weiteren internen Festplatte, die sich nach der Sicherung ausschaltet (+ kühl halten). Festplatten haben bei mir nur Probleme gemacht, wenn ich sie intensiv und lange Zeit genutzt habe. CDs und DVDs sind extrem wackeliges Terrain, wenn es um die Datensicherheit geht.

Magnetische Datenträger waren bei mir immer zuverlässiger. Ich kann z.B. noch die 5 1/2 Zoll Disketten vom C64 lesen  :Smile: .

----------

## fangorn

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann ich von CDs bedingt, von DVDs unbedingt und von Blu-Ray wahrscheinlich abraten.   :Wink: 

Ich habe jahrelang Daten auf CDs (hunderte) und DVDs gesichert (tausende). Verifiziert habe ich direkt nach dem Brennen immer. Ich lagere alle Datenträger dunkel, bei Zimmertemperatur und trocken. Nach einem Jahr habe ich mal versucht Daten von DVD wiederherzustellen. Von 50 DVDs waren >20 nicht vollständig lesbar!  :Shocked: 

Zur Sicherung taugen eigentlich nur

 WORM medien (geht aber nicht viel drauf)

 Tapes (geht nicht viel drauf oder sind verdammt teuer)

 Festplatten

Ich habe mich für nackte Festplatten entschieden, die sich über einen Quickport und eSATA anbinde.

----------

## fangorn

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich glaub, mich dunkel daran erinner zu können, dass mal irgendein bedeutender Japaner (ich glaub, es war der Erfinder der CD, bin mir aber nicht sicher) zum Start von HDDVD und Blueray gemeint hat, dass die Dinger schon jetzt veraltet sind. In der Zukunft spiele sich der Datentransfer ausschließlich über das Netz ab.

 

Im Bezug auf Datensicherung hatte er definitiv recht. Auch 50 GB für DL BluRay reichen heute nirgends mehr hin. Auch damals hätte man für eine Komplettsicherung einer handelsüblichen Festplatte bis zu 5 Medien brennen müssen, womit man einen ganzen Tag beschäftigt wäre. Ergo hätte sich niemand diesen Aufwand gegeben (zumindest nicht in sinnvollen Zeitabständen). Eine Sicherung läuft entweder im Hintergrund und ohne Benutzerinteraktion oder sie wird nicht gemacht. 

Auch was Medien an sich angeht: SD Karten sind schon bei 32 GB. Wenn die billiger werden, werden sie die optischen Medien für Verkaufsmedien ablösen. Das und Download-/Streamingdienste  werden die CD/DVD/BluRay beerben.

----------

## musv

Ich seh den einzigen Sinn der Silberscheiben (egal ob CD, DVD, Blue-ray) darin, dass es Readonly-Medien sind und dadurch ein gewisser Schutz vor Überschreiben in der Normalbevölkerung besteht und zudem die Herstellung der Silberscheiben durch Pressung sehr billig, einfach und schnell ist. 

Auf der Seite der Anwender ist jedoch das ganze Gegenteil der Fall. Die Dinger sind unhandlich, groß und nicht sehr robust (im Vergleich zu USB-Sticks und SD-Karten), sie sind teuer, in der Normalversion nur 1x beschreibbar und haben eine geringe Haltbarkeitsdauer. Außerdem braucht man zum Abspielen und Brennen ein zusätzliches Laufwerk, was bei USB auch flach fällt. Für SD-Karten gibt's Cardreader ab ca. 4 Euro. Für diesen Preis bekommt man noch lange keinen Blue-ray-Brenner. 

Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass die Silberscheiben nur der Mediendustrie dienlich sind, die dadurch ihre hohen Gewinne einfahren können und sich nach allen Regeln der Kunst gegen die Evolution zu wehren versuchen. Ist eigentlich schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass mittlerweile so ziemlich alle heutigen Stereoanlagen mit USB-Port ausgerüstet sind? Und nahezu sämtliche dieser Anlagen können MP3 und aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen WMA abspielen. Keins dieser Radios beherrscht dagegen ogg. Da ich mittlerweile meine CD-Sammlung nach und nach aus o.g. Gründen auf Festplatte im ogg-Format archivier und meine bessere Hälfte ein Radio für die Küche haben wollte, hatte ich mich auf die Suche nach einen brauchbaren Radio gemacht. Klang, Desgin usw. waren eher nebensächlich, einzige Bedingungen: Abspielen von mp3 und ogg per USB-Stick, sowie CD und Radio. Da es sowas scheinbar (noch nicht) gibt, kaufen wir jetzt ein neues Fahrrad.  :Smile: 

----------

## hitachi

@ musv:

Na zum Glück kommt gerade der Sommer. Bei -15 Grad ist mir ein Radio lieber als ein Fahrrad aber bei dem Wetter heute würde ich auch das Rad nehmen  :Smile: 

@ fangorn:

Dazu kommt, dass die Scheiben mechanisch gedreht werden müssen. Ich hatte schon mehrere defekte DVD - CD Laufwerke aber noch nie ist einer dieser 4 bis damal 10 Euro teuren Kartenleser bei mir über die Wupper gegangen.

Ich habe mit DVDs und CDs nach Jahren ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht allerdings nicht so extrem. Auch war ich bei vielen Medien mit einem hochwertigen externen USB CD-DVD Lesegerät in der Lage, diese zu lesen auch wenn mein altagsbrenner das einfach nicht mehr konnte.

@ alle:

Man sollte sich aber auch darüber Gedanken machen, was man sichert. Familienfilme und Fotos, klaro. Ich habe aber auch DVD isos auf meiner Platte. Das sind ja schon Sicherungen von original-DVDs die bei mir im Schrank stehen. Als ich die ersten Sicherungen gemacht habe hatte ich dann plötzlich 500 GB bz2 Dateien. Das macht ja auch keinen Sinn.

----------

